

Future of online news may be 'hyperlocal' - mjfern
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/05/01/future.online.news.hyperlocal/index.html

======
AndrewDucker
One problem - I don't care about my local news. I care about tech news,
national and supra-national politics, and other things that are topic based.

My interest in what's going on in my local area is pretty tiny - and limited
to only a couple of limited areas (like when the %^&%^& tram system is going
to be finished).

~~~
CalmQuiet
Yes, but if you're interested in developing a startup, you might (I do) find
it interesting to consider _local population_ as an audience worth targeting -
given how the print media is failing it. [that's the relevance I see for HN]

------
pie
It seems as though I hear this "next big thing in news" revelation every 6
months or so. I think we continue to have difficulty imagining the as-yet-
unrealized "hyperlocal killer app," or perhaps it will simply turn out to be
the right combination of things we already know well, like (micro-) blogging
and social networking and web aggregation/filtering.

It's fascinating to watch society struggle with changes in the foundations of
media, and what an uncertain and even precarious situation we have right now.

